# 3!



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy THIRD birthday to Otto and his handsome brother Oso! 

We brought Otto to his second dockdogs competition yesterday to celebrate. Otto, my boyfriend and I had such a ball .... everyone is so friendly and helpful. If you find one nearby, I highly recommend it.

The competition was hosted by Quinebaug Kennels in CT. If you live anywhere near Canterbury, CT, I also suggest checking them out. Their facility is amazing! The owner, Jen Broome, used Otto for an obedience demonstration. It was so much fun to watch him with another gun dog trainer. His whole demeanor changes. He was very put out at first - ears glued to his head, tail glued to his butt... but by the time things "connected" he was happy Otto again. She gave us a Wonder Lead, which our former trainer used with Otto - and it really works wonders when used correctly! We just got back from a walk - not a single pull from Otto! All in all - we had a great time yesterday  on to age 3!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy 3rd Birthday Otto


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy third birthday to Otto!! Looks like you had lots of fun being a "dockdog". Good boy!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

happy barkday Otto ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like fun! Happy Birthday, Otto!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy birthday, Otto and Oso!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hooray to you Otto!! Congratulations Mr. Dock Dog, and a very Happy Birthday to you!!!
Wow! I would have loved to see some more pictures!! That looks like great fun!!
Well... now it is on to year #4...


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Otto! 3 already?!??! - how quickly time has flown...

Quinebaug Kennels is an awesome place. Mac went there for a week for training back when he was struggling with gun shyness. Beautiful place.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes for Otto! ;D

Tknafox, ask and you shall receive  I can't take credit for these photos. A very sweet lady emailed them to me this afternoon. She was competing with her own dogs - German wirehaired pointers - that can jump over 20 ft!

Yes blueandmac, it does fly by! Otto is turning grey! 

Yes, she has a beautiful facility. The whole staff was so friendly and professional. They put on a great event!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ot - have hunted with a friend who's pup was a national champ dockdog - took PIKE 2 his home that has a dockdog set up in the yard - @ 3yrs old PIKE's first jump 19ft 6in - ? asked are going 2 do this ! - PIKE now turning 6yrs - thinking about it - it is a great event 2 put V's in - HB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wish for Otto REM 

Sounds like PIKE is a NATURAL! ;D ;D ;D Get him in there! If you do, let us know how it goes! 

Speaking of naturals, the labs DOMINATE! Wow! - many of the labs there are so muscular without any excess body fat. They definitely don't resemble labs I've seen walking around my neighborhood. They look more like a broader Vizsla than a lab in fact. I guess that is what labs of the past must've looked like. So beautiful to see how well taken care of they are.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great pictures!

Happy Birthday Otto!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

GREAT Pic'S... What a look of concentration... and just LOOK at Those MUSCLES!!!
What a Champ!!


----------

